# AGA 2017



## BruceF (23 Sep 2016)

*AQUATIC GARDENERS ASSOCIATION 2017 CONVENTION*







The 2017 AGA Convention, hosted by the Colorado Aquarium Society, is being held at the Denver Airport Marriott at Gateway Park April 28 - 30! Luca Galarraga and Ghazanfar Ghori will be speaking, and we are working on more. Once we have other speakers and other events lined up, we'll open online registration on this web site. But you can already reserve your room at the hotel or call Marriott Reservations at 1-800-228-9290 and ask for Aquatic Gardeners Association 2017 room block.


----------

